# How do you post the thumbnails



## Edward Cypher (Apr 3, 2011)

I have seen a lot of people post thier pens with thumbnails in the post and then when you click you get the picture.  How is this done?

I looked at frequently asked questions and can only find this:

"When you have uploaded a picture, you can place it in your posts by using the BB code text that is displayed below the image when you view it at full size."

Which when I click on a full size I do not find a BB code.

Just curious.

Thanks for the help.

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Apr 3, 2011)

There is an option below that says "manage attachments" click on it and browse to select the pictures from your computor. YOuwill have to have the size of the picture correct for the upload. Select the picture(s) you would like to  show and hit upload. Then use the preview button so see if they loaded. There was a tutorial by jeff that went through it step by step. I used to have it book marked.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks I will try to find that tutorial.




mredburn said:


> There is an option below that says "manage attachments" click on it and browse to select the pictures from your computor. YOuwill have to have the size of the picture correct for the upload. Select the picture(s) you would like to show and hit upload. Then use the preview button so see if they loaded. There was a tutorial by jeff that went through it step by step. I used to have it book marked.


----------

